# 3 days of Mittelschmerz



## nuwavemomma (Jul 20, 2006)

I am new to charting, first off. Had a Mirena IUD removed 10/01. This is my 2nd PP cycle (I didn't cycle at all prior to removal).

I had ovulatory pain last Friday CD10, EWCM, my cervix was so open and soft and tilted forward I made DP check it.







Then I had O pain last night, and now I'm having it again today, CD 13. CF is not dry yet, but CP is firming up. I haven't had a temp shift yet that I can tell, but I've been sleeping badly and the time shift... I'm feeling shaky as a new charter to begin with.

I've always had a Ping on O day, but never like this...

Anybody have any ideas? I'm confused.
Thanks!


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

No real ideas, but my O pain usually lasts three days. Well, not three whole days...I'll usually get it part way through day 12ish, all of day 13, and it will begin to subside before the end of day 14. For me, 3 days is normal. That doesn't explain why yours was different this month, but know that some people always do experience it this way.


----------

